# Surprised at non-response to my question??



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

78 people viewed my question on anti-depressants vs. tranquillizers ANYONE FOR TRanquillizer? but got only 1 reply. I guess it is isn't relevant to anyone or their disease?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you look at the who is on line you will find we usually have many many times more guests than members on line. Every time a guest looks at it it adds to the number of views. Many people read boards and do not post (lurk).Usually it helps to bump up your original question by responding to it than starting a new one talking about the non-response.If you replied to the original post or posted a link for it, it would be easy for people to find it and respond if they have something they want to say.Sometimes it takes awhile for the right people to see it. By getting the original post back up to the top it may happen. But that person might not go searching for the thread you are complaining about.I don't know why no one responded. The reasons can be pretty varied. I'll see if I can find it.K.


----------

